# Kindle fire wont load app store



## vpmcgruder

My kindl fire will not load the app store from my house, but it did at a friend's house and at B&N, so I'm lost. Verizon is my home provider and so far they have been no help. I was on with them for hours before finally being told to call the experts, I will do that tomorrow, but I thought I might find some answers here.


----------



## DaveA

Can you connect to the internet, get your email and etc?

Can you get into the Book, Music and Video stores?


----------



## vpmcgruder

Can you connect to the internet, get your email and etc?-yes, can get e-mail and internetCan you get into the Book, Music and Video stores?books-yesmusic-no it says registering device and the orang circle ges on and onvideo-yes


----------



## DaveA

Go to http://www.amazon.com/ and then scroll down to the bottom and click on help.
They should be able to help you out.


----------



## exterran

I have been having the same issue on and off with the Kindle Fire. A couple of observations I have made include:

1) the Kindle Fire should be set to get time from the network (since after the battery drains, the date/time is lost)
2) the Kindle Fire App Store will not load for me if the date is off by more than a few days.
3) some routers may not have the correct time set in them and, therefore; the Kindle Fire may inherit a bad time/date from a router that is not configured to stay current by checking against NIST or other time servers.

Just check your time/date settings and, if they are not accurate, set them and try to have a look at the app store. If your problem was anything like mine, that should get you going again.

Best of luck.
Dave


----------



## TerryNet

Check out this thread. Your reported symptom is not exactly the same, but pretty similar.


----------



## vpmcgruder

After weeks of going back and forth with amazon and verizon, I finally found someone who knew what was wrong-my router, apparently my old router-westell was not compatible with my kindle-he suggested getting a different brand-action tech and it has been working fine ever since,thank you guys for your help.


----------

